# Specktra the devil?!



## midnightlouise (May 8, 2006)

So I went to the MAC freestanding store here in town on Friday.  I took my list, and I had been saving and selling on ebay so I could afford a pretty significant haul...*cough* over $200 *cough* One of the male MAs sees the notebook and the stash that was piling up on the counter and says "wow, you are a serious MAC addict!"  To which I replied grinning, "yes, thanks to Specktra."  

And he says to me..."that little underground website is the devil!" (picture this in a slightly Southern accent and it's even funnier, no offence to those with Southern accents, keep reading....) 
He walked away to help another customer, and I had to laugh, because in my mind I'm hearing Kathy Bates in Waterboy with her thick Louisiana accent saying "Foosball is the devil." Bwah-ha-ha! ("Look, Mama, the devil's on TV")

So I said to my MA "well, I guess I won't tell him I'm a moderator there" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and at that she started laughing, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess he doesn't love us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sad violin music playing in the background* heh heh...

So wait, if Specktra is the devil what are we? Little MAC demons? :twisted:


----------



## Shawna (May 8, 2006)

I guess we are demon spawn


----------



## JesusShaves (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_"Foosball is the devil."_

 
exactly how i heard it in my head!
hahahaha! I LOOOVE that LINE!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 8, 2006)

Sign me up! I will gladly admit to being De-MAC spawn,...I get more people hooked,... I do think maybe we do need a help forum on here like MAC-Addicts Anonymous that supports those who want to reform their MAC spending habits,.. eventually I will need it,.. someday,.. maybe,..probably,... no,.. No,..I don't have a MAC problem,.. no,.. no not me,....


----------



## user2 (May 8, 2006)

If we were devils, we would boycot MAC! We should be MAC angels because we support them with our money!

But it's more like a symbiosis: money for makeup!


----------



## inlucesco (May 8, 2006)

Specktra IS the devil.  I would never lustfully long for all the new collections like I do, if not for this board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if I'm going to be addicted, this is what I'd want to be addicted to...


----------



## bottleblack (May 8, 2006)

Specktra IS the devil! Lord knows how much money I've spent since joining this place!  

But, if this is hell, I guess I can live with it.


----------



## mspixieears (May 8, 2006)

Specktra is the devil to my bank account, but as for myself, and I've got the French philosopher Jean-Paul Sartre to back me up on it, hell is just that bit more exciting than heaven...as discussed in his play "No Exit" (Huis Clos)

That's a joke, I mean no offence to religious Specktra members


----------



## Wattage (May 8, 2006)

LOL - he called Specktra the devil while you were piling makeup at his till?? What a quack!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_LOL - he called Specktra the devil while you were piling makeup at his till?? What a quack!!_

 

Hmm if he was southern sounding then maybe his calling specktra Devil translates more to something toward meaning surprising,.. counfounding,..precosious,... I know my aunt from Kentucky used to say things using the word devil along those lines???


----------



## Isis (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_ in my mind I'm hearing Kathy Bates in Waterboy with her thick Louisiana accent saying "Foosball is the devil." Bwah-ha-ha! ("Look, Mama, the devil's on TV")_

 





 I love that movie!! That's the first thing I thought of when I read this title.
Specktra is that little fiendish voice in my head when I go shopping


----------



## Wattage (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Hmm if he was southern sounding then maybe his calling specktra Devil translates more to something toward meaning surprising,.. counfounding,..precosious,... I know my aunt from Kentucky used to say things using the word devil along those lines???_

 





 LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, just thinking of this dude saying this, working at MAC, saying "the devil!" in a southern accent... oh it makes me howl! It's such an oxymoron and so funny! I know exactly what you mean, how they have different interpretations - and I most likely (being Canadian) interpret it as he is saying something bad. But when you put it the way you did, it is much more funny - and enjoyable


----------



## ledonatella (May 8, 2006)

That's funny! The people at my MAC store think it's cool we are obsessed and visit Specktra and MUA so much


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 8, 2006)

No,. no problem,. I kinda wondered if he meant it that way,.. and trust me,.. around here (At least in Indiana) You can be on a different side of town and what you say means something different,.. it drives me crazy! I bet you have a cute accent Wattage,... I love the whole Canadian sound!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_That's funny! The people at my MAC store think it's cool we are obsessed and visit Specktra and MUA so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep,.. they get so excited that I know about the new stuff sometimes before they do.. They think it is really cool. Nordies here is trying to recruit me but I am nervous about going for freelance,.. not sure that I am good enough,.. but then again,.. I have seen some of the freelance people they have and I beat their pants off,.. ?? I just dont know.


----------



## Parishoon (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Hmm if he was southern sounding then maybe his calling specktra Devil translates more to something toward meaning surprising,.. counfounding,..precosious,... I know my aunt from Kentucky used to say things using the word devil along those lines???_

 
That's how i thought he meant it, I used to live in the south & I met ppl who refered to their kids as little devils (i guess their way of calling somebody a cheeky monkey?)

My bank account is not happy w/ specktra.  I used to live near a two freestanding store, a cco,  and multiple counters, then i moved & of course THEN the addiction has to start when i don't have access like i used to.


----------



## bocagirl (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_LOL - he called Specktra the devil while you were piling makeup at his till?? What a quack!!_

 
No he's not a quack.  I don't think he meant it in a bad way, different sections of society say things that are interpreted in different ways.  I would have said the exact same thing as he did, but I wouldn't have meant it in a bad way.


----------



## Quiana (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_So I went to the MAC freestanding store here in town on Friday.  I took my list, and I had been saving and selling on ebay so I could afford a pretty significant haul...*cough* over $200 *cough* One of the male MAs sees the notebook and the stash that was piling up on the counter and says "wow, you are a serious MAC addict!"  To which I replied grinning, "yes, thanks to Specktra."  

And he says to me..."that little underground website is the devil!" (picture this in a slightly Southern accent and it's even funnier, no offence to those with Southern accents, keep reading....) 
He walked away to help another customer, and I had to laugh, because in my mind I'm hearing Kathy Bates in Waterboy with her thick Louisiana accent saying "Foosball is the devil." Bwah-ha-ha! ("Look, Mama, the devil's on TV")

So I said to my MA "well, I guess I won't tell him I'm a moderator there" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and at that she started laughing, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess he doesn't love us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sad violin music playing in the background* heh heh...

So wait, if Specktra is the devil what are we? Little MAC demons? :twisted:_

 

:rolf: I know EXACTLY who you are talking about!!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 8, 2006)

Hmm...yeah now that you guys mention it, I should have asked him what he meant by that lol! At the time I assumed it was something bad, because of the tone of his voice and he kind of had that disapproving look. Who knows, though? Some MAC MAs just naturally act like that anyway! I'm from Indianapolis, and even though I've lived in the South for years and I call my kids little devils (heh heh) I still might not have been picking up on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tend to be a little shell-shocked when I'm in the MAC store.  He could insult my Mom & I would probably just look at him with a vacant stare....


----------



## midnightlouise (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Quiana* 
_






:rolf: I know EXACTLY who you are talking about!!!!_

 
That's too funny! I didn't even have to describe him!!!


----------



## alysia (May 8, 2006)

lol thats too funny. And it is the devil. In a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had an MA tell me that estee lauder was going to 'take care of those evil sites' and than stomped off. All because I happend to mention how I hated the Lure packaging. The other MA just looked at me & rolled her eyes.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 8, 2006)

The Devil?  IT AN ANGEL WITH WINGS! and I LOVE IT!  

Yes...my MA's all look at me like...how do you know this??? 
Sometimes I bring them printouts of the stuff they haven't even SEEN yet themselves....and I already KNOW what I want ahead of time! I think it makes for GREAT SALES! My MA at Nordstrom loves me and we go over the launches together and pic things out that I want....who could ask for a more SATISFIED CUSTOMER?


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 
_Specktra IS the devil.  I would never lustfully long for all the new collections like I do, if not for this board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the powers that be must love us. we can cause a run on anything- just by word of mouth.
free advertising for mac! how perfect for them!


----------



## 2_pink (May 10, 2006)

The last time i was there, i spent mad money, so the MA was very happy and threw in a Sundressing postcard (before i asked) and the Culturebloom dvd!! A little late, but oh well =) She was all excited to invite me to the Lure event and then i started talking about it & Turquatic and then she asked me how i knew. So i told her about specktra, and before i could even get into any detail she stopped me and was like "Oh, its one of those sites that leaks the info huh??" 

To be honest, i never looked at specktra in a negative light like that. So i immediately tried to defend it *hahah*..i said how much people just really love MAC. The she said "Well thats no fun, then you already know all the good stuff" But it helps a lot too, i get to see what i want and dont want, i can budget my money and get tons of input from different people. Plus, ive learned like tons of stuff on here too. 

I think we are MAC angels =)


----------



## vicuna1 (May 10, 2006)

I just don't understand how being an informed consumer would be a bad thing for an MA, except that maybe we come in knowing exactly what we want, which could possibly be intimidating? Seems like it would be an easy commission to me. On the other hand, perhaps they think it is more difficult to upsell to someone that knows exactly what they want. I don't necessarily think this is true, but maybe that is the thinking. And I suppose I would feel somewhat foolish if I worked for a company, and yet the customer seemed to be more up on the products than I was.

I had the opportunity this weekend to go to a freestanding store (this happens maybe twice a year, so it's a big deal for me). I had my list in my hand, she gathered the goods, we chatted about some things I had questions on, I asked for a sample of Strobe Cream and she talked me into the sample pack. It was all very effortless for her, took all of 11 minutes and a nice commission including one up sell.


----------



## Janice (May 10, 2006)

You would be surprised at the amount of MA's who just don't like websites like ours, or more specifically Specktra.

Estee Lauder's legal team has contacted Specktra and forced (with the threat of legal action) us to take down images. They are aware of us, and undoubtly watch in a removed way what's going on.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 10, 2006)

I don't get how they could see specktra as a bad thing, I mean the whole site is basically promoting MAC, I knew hardly anything about it before I stumbled across specktra, but now i can name practically every shadow and pigment. I suppose it may be a bit strange having people telling the MAs about stuff rather than the other way around. But i think all in all its a great site


----------



## user3 (May 10, 2006)

That cracks me up!

I'll take being a demon


----------



## princess (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_You would be surprised at the amount of MA's who just don't like websites like ours, or more specifically Specktra.

Estee Lauder's legal team has contacted Specktra and forced (with the threat of legal action) us to take down images. They are aware of us, and undoubtly watch in a removed way what's going on._

 
Maybe they don't like the fact that we the customers know more than most of their MAs sometimes?


----------



## Wattage (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 
_Maybe they don't like the fact that we the customers know more than most of their MAs sometimes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!! I was at my counter a few weeks ago and ran into a girl who was in one of my classes last semester. She was telling me how it's time to get over Cover Girl, etc. and start wearing some adult makeup! It was so cute. She asked me which eye I liked better (the MA had done two looks) and I told her which one, why I liked it, what shadows I thought she should get and how she could recreate the look. I then turned around and realized the MA had been standing there watching the whole time. I felt bad and apologized, but she had a pretty mean scowl on her face! In all honesty though, I felt like I had done the MA a favour. I think my friend bought more because it was someone she knew giving her advice, rather than just a sales person. 

It's really hit or miss. Some MAs are so cute about it when you know something they don't - others take it way too personally and get in a little snit.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 10, 2006)

you made me laugh....I have one MA that I LOVE.  I was with a gfriend at the counter looking for her when another MA came up my gfriend let her put makeup on her. I asked the MA to please add the V at the corner of her eyes. Welll... I don't think she even knew what that was...so I did it myself when she was through and it made my girlfriends eyes pop. The MA was just standing there with the...how did you do that? look....   LOL!!!


----------



## Isis (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 
_Maybe they don't like the fact that we the customers know more than most of their MAs sometimes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe it's because we put alot more passion into it


----------



## ms.marymac (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I agree!! I was at my counter a few weeks ago and ran into a girl who was in one of my classes last semester. She was telling me how it's time to get over Cover Girl, etc. and start wearing some adult makeup! It was so cute. She asked me which eye I liked better (the MA had done two looks) and I told her which one, why I liked it, what shadows I thought she should get and how she could recreate the look. I then turned around and realized the MA had been standing there watching the whole time. I felt bad and apologized, but she had a pretty mean scowl on her face! In all honesty though, I felt like I had done the MA a favour. I think my friend bought more because it was someone she knew giving her advice, rather than just a sales person. 

It's really hit or miss. Some MAs are so cute about it when you know something they don't - others take it way too personally and get in a little snit. 




_

 
I think she had a scowl on her face because you told her how she could recreate it.  That could possibly fall into the area of "The Friend". Ask any counter person about "The Friend". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not trying to be bitchy, just being honest and trying to explain what might have happened! I know you meant well.


----------



## Colorqueen (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_You would be surprised at the amount of MA's who just don't like websites like ours, or more specifically Specktra.

Estee Lauder's legal team has contacted Specktra and forced (with the threat of legal action) us to take down images. They are aware of us, and undoubtly watch in a removed way what's going on._

 
Talk about shooting yourselves in the foot!  

MAC/Estee Lauder has to be one of the strangest companies I have come across in a while.  They do things to cut off their own business quite often.

Other times they seem really nice and helpful.

The Makeup world is very competitive and fertile ground for the green monster that is for sure.  MA's get all bent out of shape at the strangest things.  I can say that because I am an MUA.

I always joke that makeup artists are like snarling dogs- you never know what will set them off to bite you!


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 
_Seems like it would be an easy commission to me. On the other hand, perhaps they think it is more difficult to upsell to someone that knows exactly what they want._

 
That is how I see it.
 I have fave mua's now though so it is not an issue.
they know they will make a great sale, and all they have to do is pull stock. once we get that part done, we can play a little. i am often happy with something that they suggest and use in a way that i hadn't thought/heard of. esp cool layering combos.
~but if it is someone who doesn't know me, they inevitably piss me off anf try to see me stuff i do not want/need.thats is usally when i do my b2m's and get outta there-lol.
Same thing pretty much a nordies. At christmas i just needed a few things and had a list-someone i have not seen before or since was pulling the hard sell-didn't fly.

that said specktra has just helped be become a more informed consumer. and i definatelt spend more than before.


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_So I went to the MAC freestanding store here in town on Friday.  I took my list, and I had been saving and selling on ebay so I could afford a pretty significant haul...*cough* over $200 *cough* One of the male MAs sees the notebook and the stash that was piling up on the counter and says "wow, you are a serious MAC addict!"  To which I replied grinning, "yes, thanks to Specktra."  

And he says to me..."that little underground website is the devil!" (picture this in a slightly Southern accent and it's even funnier, no offence to those with Southern accents, keep reading....) 
He walked away to help another customer, and I had to laugh, because in my mind I'm hearing Kathy Bates in Waterboy with her thick Louisiana accent saying "Foosball is the devil." Bwah-ha-ha! ("Look, Mama, the devil's on TV")

So I said to my MA "well, I guess I won't tell him I'm a moderator there" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and at that she started laughing, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess he doesn't love us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sad violin music playing in the background* heh heh...

So wait, if Specktra is the devil what are we? Little MAC demons? :twisted:_

 

so if he works there... my question is, shouldn't he be a lil mac demon too? poo on him!!! 

hehe this is us with our little mac notebooks... LMAO! :deal:


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_You would be surprised at the amount of MA's who just don't like websites like ours, or more specifically Specktra.

Estee Lauder's legal team has contacted Specktra and forced (with the threat of legal action) us to take down images. They are aware of us, and undoubtly watch in a removed way what's going on._

 
holy!!!??? what? thats insane... i guess SOMEONE doesn't like the fact that specktra is making them major moolah! and forcing us lil demons to dream about pigments and lipstick!!!!!!! mwahahahaha


----------



## betty (May 11, 2006)

*My last words!!*

You are all a bunch of idiots with nothing better to do with your time than talk about make-up 24/7!!! 

NEWS FLASH!! More than half of the MAC Artists out there LOATH this site (including me) because of what it is. BTW....it's NOT a money maker for MAC or EL it is in fact a BIG problem for them, and I hope they shut this ridiculous site down!!! 

This site is actually the reason that MAC and EL are losing money and in turn that's why we MA's can't stand it. This site leaks information about products that haven't even hit the market yet, therefore other cosmetic companies are using this information to rip off items that MAC is coming out with. Why can't you make-up freaks have just a regular site with chat and FOTD's without all the MAC launches? OH wait...it's cause you're all insane...i forgot. 

All of you that think you are intimidating us, think again....when i have to listen to one of your rants on the new collections coming out I think to myself, "wow", this poor girl has nothing better to do with her time than to sit on some stupid site for 12 hours and talk make up all day. BROADEN YOUR HERIZONS people! No wonder the world is in the state it is, because half of it is too concerned with how their liner looks and what to buy from the new collections. 

Well, I hope that Specktra gets the boot, you certainly don't have my vote!!

PS....MAC Artists DO NOT work on comission!


----------



## Shawna (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_You are all a bunch of idiots with nothing better to do with your time than talk about make-up 24/7!!! 

NEWS FLASH!! More than half of the MAC Artists out there LOATH this site (including me) because of what it is. BTW....it's NOT a money maker for MAC or EL it is in fact a BIG problem for them, and I hope they shut this ridiculous site down!!! 

This site is actually the reason that MAC and EL are losing money and in turn that's why we MA's can't stand it. This site leaks information about products that haven't even hit the market yet, therefore other cosmetic companies are using this information to rip off items that MAC is coming out with. Why can't you make-up freaks have just a regular site with chat and FOTD's without all the MAC launches? OH wait...it's cause you're all insane...i forgot. 

All of you that think you are intimidating us, think again....when i have to listen to one of your rants on the new collections coming out I think to myself, "wow", this poor girl has nothing better to do with her time than to sit on some stupid site for 12 hours and talk make up all day. BROADEN YOUR HERIZONS people! No wonder the world is in the state it is, because half of it is too concerned with how their liner looks and what to buy from the new collections. 

Well, I hope that Specktra gets the boot, you certainly don't have my vote!!

PS....MAC Artists DO NOT work on comission!_

 
It sucks that you feel that way because you seemed happy to be here when you first started posting.  Not only that, you had some excellent advice for other members here.  I think that is how most of us found Specktra;  we were looking for a place to learn how to apply makeup, how to pick colours and all the things involved with makeup.  Yeah, we may be freakish to you, but I'm a part time stay at home mom and after having my child, I didn't feel like myself.  When I found this site, I not only found a hobby (because collecting makeup is my hobby) I found a great bunch of people with similar interests.  Some of my darkest days were brightened by coming here and being able to vent about being a first time mom and having others give me advice.  If we are all a bunch of idiots, I am raising my hand and saying I am proud to be one of them


----------



## mspixieears (May 11, 2006)

I don't think anyone here would want to intimidate anyone, and I'm really sorry that you feel the way that you do. It'd be safe to assume that no one here wishes MAC any harm.

It might be incredibly sad to you, but is there really anything wrong with people discussing makeup in such detail or at such length? I can think of much worse things people could be doing. Makeup is definitely one element of life that I could survive with, but as someone who is currently too unwell to work or do the things that would constitute my profession, being on Specktra is a most welcome distraction from the more deplorable aspects of life. I think others here might also see makeup and Specktra in a similar fashion? We're most certainly not trying to rob MAC of its livelihood.

Perhaps I'm an idiot too, but it's a choice for me and one I'm willing to indulge for the time being.


----------



## ShirleyK (May 11, 2006)

That MA owes a "Big THANK YOU" to Specktra... I say...


----------



## ShirleyK (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_You are all a bunch of idiots with nothing better to do with your time than talk about make-up 24/7!!! 

NEWS FLASH!! More than half of the MAC Artists out there LOATH this site (including me) because of what it is. BTW....it's NOT a money maker for MAC or EL it is in fact a BIG problem for them, and I hope they shut this ridiculous site down!!! 

This site is actually the reason that MAC and EL are losing money and in turn that's why we MA's can't stand it. This site leaks information about products that haven't even hit the market yet, therefore other cosmetic companies are using this information to rip off items that MAC is coming out with. Why can't you make-up freaks have just a regular site with chat and FOTD's without all the MAC launches? OH wait...it's cause you're all insane...i forgot. 

All of you that think you are intimidating us, think again....when i have to listen to one of your rants on the new collections coming out I think to myself, "wow", this poor girl has nothing better to do with her time than to sit on some stupid site for 12 hours and talk make up all day. BROADEN YOUR HERIZONS people! No wonder the world is in the state it is, because half of it is too concerned with how their liner looks and what to buy from the new collections. 

Well, I hope that Specktra gets the boot, you certainly don't have my vote!!

*PS....MAC Artists DO NOT work on comission*!_

 
Hah... this is where you ae wrong, MAC MA in Malaysia work on Commision... they earn around 1% to 2% commision... 

And I'm happy to be one of Specktra... It's a very useful site and I learn a lot about MAC, especially I'm new to MAC and new to make up as well...

And about the rants, you don't have to listen to it, cos each person has different views on the products... or maybe it's just you who don't like to listen about it, but MAC Cosmetics, the company itself loves to listen to us, consumers... so they could do some improvement...

About losing money, how much they will lose? EL is an International Cosmetics Company... their profit can easily cover up the loss, even they earn more than they target... Remember: WOMEN DON'T MIND SPEND HALF OF THEIR SALARY ON COSMETICS ONLY... 

That's why cosmetics company always make more money than any other companies...


----------



## Janice (May 11, 2006)

*raises hand*

Hi my name is Janice and I am _proud_ to be a makeup freak. In fact, so proud I created a community where people could come to freely express and exchange their thoughts on makeup. EL *can't* and *won't* "shut us down" so sorry baby, but us makeup freaks with no life are here to stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ms. Betty, Your input is enlightning and eye opening... though I think not for the reason(s) you intended. Why don't you concern yourself further with what your mega conglomerate corporate company is doing to squeeze professional makeup artists out of the industry? Seeing as you are yourself a professional and life behind a MAC counter might not always suit you.


----------



## Eemaan (May 11, 2006)

*betty, betty,  betty*

haha betty, your in the same boat as the rest of us. Your hypocrisy has made me chuckle into my MSF. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_You are all a bunch of idiots with nothing better to do with your time than talk about make-up 24/7!!! 

NEWS FLASH!! More than half of the MAC Artists out there LOATH this site (including me) because of what it is. BTW....it's NOT a money maker for MAC or EL it is in fact a BIG problem for them, and I hope they shut this ridiculous site down!!! 

This site is actually the reason that MAC and EL are losing money and in turn that's why we MA's can't stand it. This site leaks information about products that haven't even hit the market yet, therefore other cosmetic companies are using this information to rip off items that MAC is coming out with. Why can't you make-up freaks have just a regular site with chat and FOTD's without all the MAC launches? OH wait...it's cause you're all insane...i forgot. 

All of you that think you are intimidating us, think again....when i have to listen to one of your rants on the new collections coming out I think to myself, "wow", this poor girl has nothing better to do with her time than to sit on some stupid site for 12 hours and talk make up all day. BROADEN YOUR HERIZONS people! No wonder the world is in the state it is, because half of it is too concerned with how their liner looks and what to buy from the new collections. 

Well, I hope that Specktra gets the boot, you certainly don't have my vote!!_

 
Why bother visiting the site and giving it more hits? you don't have to come here.

oh and yes, your right about the world being in the state its in because of people too worried about eyeliner.  i like that one. 

ooh, and i hasten to add your intro to the welcome forum:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_Hello from Canada......new to the site but not new to MAC. I'm a MAC Artist here in Canada at a MAC Store and *MAC IS my life.* This looks like a pretty cool place and if I can be of assistance to anyone let me know!XBETTYX_

 

Nuff Said


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_You are all a bunch of idiots with nothing better to do with your time than talk about make-up 24/7!!! 

All of you that think you are intimidating us, think again....when i have to listen to one of your rants on the new collections coming out I think to myself, "wow", this poor girl has nothing better to do with her time than to sit on some stupid site for 12 hours and talk make up all day. BROADEN YOUR HERIZONS people! No wonder the world is in the state it is, because half of it is too concerned with how their liner looks and what to buy from the new collections. 
_

 
Surely a makeup artist not passionate about makeup is in the wrong job?


----------



## midnightlouise (May 11, 2006)

NEWS FLASH Ms Betty, MAC alone made 448 million dollars for EL last year, despite Specktra or rather because of all the "idiots" on Specktra and MAC LJ communties, MUA, and dozens of other beauty websites in the US and all over the world.  I don't see how a monstrous conglomerate such as EL is being hurt by any of this AT ALL. If they are upset about people leaking information, they might want to look to their own employees, because that information had to come from somewhere.  If 448 million dollars and being the top grossing cosmetics company is not enough for them, well I'm really sorry about that.  Maybe they need to concern themselves with more than the almighty dollar.  

As far as my "horizons" go, they are quite broad enough, thank you.  I like to discuss makeup, that doesn't make me a one dimensional person.  YOU must like makeup enough to make it your life's work.      

So if spending time talking about makeup and chatting with other like-minded people makes you call me an idiot (despite that college degree....) I think I'll get over it.  I'm glad to be a part of Specktra and I don't care who knows it.  I'm truly sorry you feel the way you do, and I wish things were different, but I have to question your motivation for joining if you dislike us all so much.


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_You are all a bunch of idiots with nothing better to do with your time than talk about make-up 24/7!!! 

NEWS FLASH!! More than half of the MAC Artists out there LOATH this site (including me) because of what it is. BTW....it's NOT a money maker for MAC or EL it is in fact a BIG problem for them, and I hope they shut this ridiculous site down!!! 

This site is actually the reason that MAC and EL are losing money and in turn that's why we MA's can't stand it. This site leaks information about products that haven't even hit the market yet, therefore other cosmetic companies are using this information to rip off items that MAC is coming out with. Why can't you make-up freaks have just a regular site with chat and FOTD's without all the MAC launches? OH wait...it's cause you're all insane...i forgot. 

All of you that think you are intimidating us, think again....when i have to listen to one of your rants on the new collections coming out I think to myself, "wow", this poor girl has nothing better to do with her time than to sit on some stupid site for 12 hours and talk make up all day. BROADEN YOUR HERIZONS people! No wonder the world is in the state it is, because half of it is too concerned with how their liner looks and what to buy from the new collections. 

Well, I hope that Specktra gets the boot, you certainly don't have my vote!!

PS....MAC Artists DO NOT work on comission!_

 

LOL I love it!  


Us so called "idiots"  who enjoy makeup products help pay the salary of MAC SA/MA's!!

I am sure all your comments are just to stir the pot and tick people off but let's talk about facts.
 Fact: Sales would be nothing without customers! Companies who sell products want and need people who buy a lot or else they go out of business.
Fact: Since Mid 2002 EL stock has went up and even peaked around the time that Specktra opened. Click to make the graph show 5 years of history. 

http://tools.morningstar.com/charts/...evel=A#GCHARTS

Fact, the "leaks" we (we meaning everyone on the net, not just Specktra) get our product info from come from EL/MAC employees and usually someone much higher up than a MAC SA/MA.


The next time you "roll your eyes" at people like us maybe you should turn that frown upside down because if it was not for people like Specktra's lovely members, MAC would not be the makeup icon it is today!


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 11, 2006)

Sad sad sad. I have to wonder how pathetic someone's life is for them to come on an internet message board and trash other people. 

Buh-bye Betty!


----------



## jeannette (May 11, 2006)

I actually buy more MAC because of dedicated sites like Specktra which constantly pique my interest. 

I enjoy reading the discussion and hearing the good stuff fellow MAC-users have to say about the products. This makes me want to buy MAC! 

The reason why I buy less of other brands like Shu Uemura or Dior is not because their items are not up to par to MAC, but because there isn't much discussion about them at all. 

Who's going to flock to buy stuff which is hardly talked about? 

Fora like Specktra practically provide free advertisement and exposure for MAC.

If such sites are shut down and MAC loses my interest, off to Dior I go!


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_You are all a bunch of idiots with nothing better to do with your time than talk about make-up 24/7!!! 

NEWS FLASH!! More than half of the MAC Artists out there LOATH this site (including me) because of what it is. BTW....it's NOT a money maker for MAC or EL it is in fact a BIG problem for them, and I hope they shut this ridiculous site down!!!_

 
You seriously have to be kidding me. You join this site, say you're glad to be here, and then launch into a diatribe like this? Did you forget your meds today? 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_This site is actually the reason that MAC and EL are losing money and in turn that's why we MA's can't stand it. This site leaks information about products that haven't even hit the market yet, therefore other cosmetic companies are using this information to rip off items that MAC is coming out with. Why can't you make-up freaks have just a regular site with chat and FOTD's without all the MAC launches? OH wait...it's cause you're all insane...i forgot. _

 
I don't buy that crap. MAC makes a GOOD product, therefore even though someone else may have the same or a similar color, it's not the same quality.  And, if they're worried about someone else coming up with something similar in BETTER quality, perhaps they need to take a look at their own product.
THAT said...personally attacking the people on this site because you're in a bad mood is highly reflective of your character.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_All of you that think you are intimidating us, think again....when i have to listen to one of your rants on the new collections coming out I think to myself, "wow", this poor girl has nothing better to do with her time than to sit on some stupid site for 12 hours and talk make up all day. BROADEN YOUR HERIZONS people! No wonder the world is in the state it is, because half of it is too concerned with how their liner looks and what to buy from the new collections. 

Well, I hope that Specktra gets the boot, you certainly don't have my vote!!

PS....MAC Artists DO NOT work on comission!_

 
darlin, you have nothing better to do with your time than write a whining binge about how much everyone  around you sucks. 
I wish you luck in your chosen field, however as someone who works with MUAs regularly (and NOT at a MAC counter but on a professional basis) I have to say I see a dreary future ahead for you. 
Change your attitude.
Buck up.
Smile.
And don't hate because the 'amatuers' on this site produce better looks than you do,  without the training you paid for. 
*kisses*


----------



## Georgiecat (May 11, 2006)

She should learn to spell "horizons" before telling us to broaden ours. Just a suggestion from someone who feels sorry for those who explode randomly on sites they claim to hate.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_LOL I love it!  


Us so called "idiots"  who enjoy makeup products help pay the salary of MAC SA/MA's!!

I am sure all your comments are just to stir the pot and tick people off but let's talk about facts.
 Fact: Sales would be nothing without customers! Companies who sell products want and need people who buy a lot or else they go out of business.
Fact: Since Mid 2002 EL stock has went up and even peaked around the time that Specktra opened. Click to make the graph show 5 years of history. 

http://tools.morningstar.com/charts/...evel=A#GCHARTS

Fact, the "leaks" we (we meaning everyone on the net, not just Specktra) get our product info from come from EL/MAC employees and usually someone much higher up than a MAC SA/MA.


The next time you "roll your eyes" at people like us maybe you should turn that frown upside down because if it was not for people like Specktra's lovely members, MAC would not be the makeup icon it is today!_

 
Check this out regarding Lauder's stock:

http://www.cosmeticsdesign-europe.co...-price-lawsuit






Not trying to argue with anything you said, just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## maxcat (May 11, 2006)

*Good lord.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_You are all a bunch of idiots with nothing better to do with your time than talk about make-up 24/7!!! 

NEWS FLASH!! More than half of the MAC Artists out there LOATH this site (including me) because of what it is. BTW....it's NOT a money maker for MAC or EL it is in fact a BIG problem for them, and I hope they shut this ridiculous site down!!! 

This site is actually the reason that MAC and EL are losing money and in turn that's why we MA's can't stand it. This site leaks information about products that haven't even hit the market yet, therefore other cosmetic companies are using this information to rip off items that MAC is coming out with. Why can't you make-up freaks have just a regular site with chat and FOTD's without all the MAC launches? OH wait...it's cause you're all insane...i forgot. 

All of you that think you are intimidating us, think again....when i have to listen to one of your rants on the new collections coming out I think to myself, "wow", this poor girl has nothing better to do with her time than to sit on some stupid site for 12 hours and talk make up all day. BROADEN YOUR HERIZONS people! No wonder the world is in the state it is, because half of it is too concerned with how their liner looks and what to buy from the new collections. 

Well, I hope that Specktra gets the boot, you certainly don't have my vote!!

PS....MAC Artists DO NOT work on comission!_

 

Dear Betty: 
A good MMA doesn't INSULT her freaking CUSTOMERS. 
Your post is a disgrace. I can't believe you're a colleague. 

The reason *I* joined this site is because it's a great way to see what MAC users do with the product. This gang is pretty creative and supportive of eachother. I get a lot of information of what's working and what isn't from a bunch of different perspectives. 

There are leaks... and yeah, that aspect sucks, and I have a responsibility not to contribute to the problem. I try to be helpful when I can and when the product is already out there. 

EL is and should be monitoring this site for a lot of reasons - not just leaks but also to find out what people really think of their products and items that maybe should be brought back. 

So. BIG love to Spectra Gals and Guys. 
Betty... find another place to vent your rage.


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 11, 2006)

if betty hates ppl who love make up so much then she is alienating not only her clientelle but her collegues as well. 

and to write such a long rant, you cant help but think about who is the 'sad' one here.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Dear Betty: 
A good MMA doesn't INSULT her freaking CUSTOMERS. 
Your post is a disgrace. I can't believe you're a colleague. 

The reason *I* joined this site is because it's a great way to see what MAC users do with the product. This gang is pretty creative and supportive of eachother. I get a lot of information of what's working and what isn't from a bunch of different perspectives. 

There are leaks... and yeah, that aspect sucks, and I have a responsibility not to contribute to the problem. I try to be helpful when I can and when the product is already out there. 

EL is and should be monitoring this site for a lot of reasons - not just leaks but also to find out what people really think of their products and items that maybe should be brought back. 

So. BIG love to Spectra Gals and Guys. 
Betty... find another place to vent your rage._

 
You rock maxcat.


----------



## maxcat (May 11, 2006)

Right back atcha, Louise!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When the CIA leaks something, it's treated as a security breach of the CIA - newspapers aren't attacked for reporting the leak. 
Same thing here. It's EL's job to crack down on these leaks, not Specktra's...


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_Check this out regarding Lauder's stock:

http://www.cosmeticsdesign-europe.co...-price-lawsuit






Not trying to argue with anything you said, just thought I would throw it out there._

 
Not a problem at all.
I am very aware of the lawsuit. Just to point out the lawsuit deals with a time frame from April 28 2005 and October 25 2005. If you note on the graph I gave ( you can put the mouse over the graph to show certain dates) the time frame stated in the lawsuit was a down dip in stock prices. If you check the collection history  of MAC you'll see the even MAC didn't have huge sells on those collections.
My main point is that EL is not hurting for money and it showed a spike in sells right around the time Specktra was introduced to the masses. Now I am not saying Specktra is the main cause of their spike in stock but I am sure it helped to play a roll.

If anything EL/MAC should be thanking Specktra for the free promotion.


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_*raises hand*

Hi my name is Janice and I am proud to be a makeup freak. In fact, so proud I created a community where people could come to freely express and exchange their thoughts on makeup. EL *can't* and *won't* "shut us down" so sorry baby, but us makeup freaks with no life are here to stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ms. Betty, Your input is enlightning and eye opening... though I think not for the reason(s) you intended. Why don't you concern yourself further with what your mega conglomerate corporate company is doing to squeeze professional makeup artists out of the industry? Seeing as you are yourself a professional and life behind a MAC counter might not always suit you._

 






 Well said!


----------



## d_flawless (May 11, 2006)

haha, yeah, little, loyal MAC demons who eagerly await each new launch and are probably the most supportive/active members of their clientele...


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_














 Well said!_

 
I see those smileys and think of paula abdul.


----------



## ralenth (May 11, 2006)

If anything, Specktra increases my buying because it allows me to plan my purchases in advance (hello summer pigments). I also like to see how others implement products that I might not otherwise want to tinker with.


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I see those smileys and think of paula abdul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





t:Is it just me or is Paula a bit animated this season?


----------



## Shawna (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I see those smileys and think of paula abdul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not enough lustfull drool on those smileys though


----------



## Parishoon (May 11, 2006)

sorry i'm a little late w/ this & mods can delete it if it's not quite on, but
EWWW! Betty, some of the things you've said in the past have rubbed me the wrong way, but i figured, it's the internet, i might be overly sensitive, let it go, but this outburst is beyond outrageous.  
I've just gotten back from a very rough overseas assignment, & I can guarantee you that to some women, eyeliner/mascara/eyeshadow is a HUGE luxury & makes them quite happy.  Your attitude is what put me off MAC in the past, but since I've been back, I found specktra & there are some lovely MAs (&others) here that gave me hope to try it again.  I have spent at least $500 on MAC products in the span of 3 months (& have other $$ already earmarked for upcoming collections), for me that is huge to part w/ that much money on make-up, b/c i've only got one face, some of that was gifts.  I am probably the world's biggest enabler & have hooked my friends on a variety of products.  
EL doesn't like SPECKTRA/LJ/what not, operate their own site like LUSH does, they control what info gets out, not us.  

OH yeah, what's "THE FRIEND?" b/c i wanna avoid undermining somebody's sale b/c i worked retail before & customers would ignore me & go w/ their friends rec, but then come back in a few days to return it.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_sorry i'm a little late w/ this & mods can delete it if it's not quite on, but
EWWW! Betty, some of the things you've said in the past have rubbed me the wrong way, but i figured, it's the internet, i might be overly sensitive, let it go, but this outburst is beyond outrageous.  
I've just gotten back from a very rough overseas assignment, & I can guarantee you that to some women, eyeliner/mascara/eyeshadow is a HUGE luxury & makes them quite happy.  Your attitude is what put me off MAC in the past, but since I've been back, I found specktra & there are some lovely MAs (&others) here that gave me hope to try it again.  I have spent at least $500 on MAC products in the span of 3 months (& have other $$ already earmarked for upcoming collections), for me that is huge to part w/ that much money on make-up, b/c i've only got one face, some of that was gifts.  I am probably the world's biggest enabler & have hooked my friends on a variety of products.  
EL doesn't like SPECKTRA/LJ/what not, operate their own site like LUSH does, they control what info gets out, not us.  

OH yeah, what's "THE FRIEND?" b/c i wanna avoid undermining somebody's sale b/c i worked retail before & customers would ignore me & go w/ their friends rec, but then come back in a few days to return it._

 
Ok, I'll explain "The Friend". I want to preface this by saying that I am not accusing anyone on here of being that person.  I just thought I would give you guys a peak at the other side of the chair. There are different levels of it, some SAs are more sensitive to it-that's why I think the MA scowled.  

The Friend situation happens when a person brings a person in that wants to tell you everything to put on your customer.  It could be a husband, mother, sister, or friend. It's not a matter of giving opinions or suggestions.  This person will say things like, "I want to see him/her in..." "Do this!" (in a demanding way) "You need to do it this way!" Did you clean her face?" "Girl, you can buy that shit at Wal-Mart!"  (sorry, I had to throw that one in, haha). This person begins to take over the situation to the point where the SA feels like they can't do their job. 

If I can see a situation where the person I am working with has low self esteem or can't make decisions because their "friend" controls everything that's when I get pissed. Especially when men do it-meaning...When someone comes in and has poor self esteem because the person they are with makes her feel like shit for not looking the way they think she should look.


----------



## lara (May 12, 2006)

*sigh*

Every time I feel the stereotype of MUAs being catty so-and-so's has blown over just a little bit, something makes it double and reflects badly on the rest of us.

We're not all like that, I swear. :/


P.S. You know what's worse than The Friend? The Mother-of-the-Bride. Bane of my existance!


----------



## Life In Return (May 12, 2006)

Personally, if it weren't for Specktra, I wouldn't have as much MAC as I do. That is how I was introduced to the wonderful world of pigments. Specktra helps their sales quite a bit. I have purchased a lot of things I wouldn't have purchased if I hadn't seen them used on here. So it bothers me that some MAC MAs feel that we are a 'threat' because truthfully, a lot of you guys wouldn't have so many people coming in if it were not for Specktra.


----------



## maxcat (May 12, 2006)

Different take on The Friend... Friends are fabulous... it's the Frenemy that's difficult. The Frenemy is usually frightfully insecure but is also usually the one who dragged the client to the counter in the first place. They DO NOT let you help the client or find out what their needs are - they TELL YOU what the client wants and insist they know best while the client looks on in quiet desparation... 
Worse, they don't want the client to look better than they do - and usually they do already. 
I've had really great experiences with friends - you learn stuff, they learn stuff... it's a great girlfriend experience. And if y'all don't want me involved - that's cool too - am happy to just give q-tips and clean samples and brushes and answer questions while the gals (or guys) mess around... 
The best frenemy example was a girl who announced to me she was going to some cosmetics school - and then proceeded to diss everything I said so she could make it look to this poor girl like I didn't know what I was talking about so she could look like a Great Grand Expert. She was putting uncleaned lipstick right on her face, mascara from the displayers... so she didn't have a clue about basic hygiene let alone makeup... 
I basically tried to keep the client from catching anything and discouraged the client from buying anything at all because she was uncomfortable and getting bullied.

Lara- Evil Mother of the Bride torture - OMG I feel your pain. You're right. They are the pinnacle of difficult because they need it to be about them.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 12, 2006)

lara
P.S. You know what's worse than The Friend? The Mother-of-the-Bride. Bane of my existance![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh, god. That=


----------



## maxcat (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 
_ Seems like it would be an easy commission to me. On the other hand, perhaps they think it is more difficult to upsell to someone that knows exactly what they want. I don't necessarily think this is true, but maybe that is the thinking.
<<snip>>
It was all very effortless for her, took all of 11 minutes and a nice commission including one up sell._

 
Just one leeeetle teeny thing... MAC artists don't make any sales commissions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Okay, maybe in Malaysia (?)... but that was very well put. It's the advent age of the informed consumer and I think it's *great*...


----------



## mspixieears (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_I actually buy more MAC because of dedicated sites like Specktra which constantly pique my interest. 

I enjoy reading the discussion and hearing the good stuff fellow MAC-users have to say about the products. This makes me want to buy MAC!_

 
I so hear you Jeannette! I'm exactly the same, one keeps hearing about all these good products in a brand you don't use and then discovers an online site devoted to such discussion! 

On a few occasions, it's meant I could go to a MAC store/counter and say "I would like X, Y & Z" and know that it will suit me, thus allowing the (usually very busy) SAs to attend to others.


----------



## Joke (May 12, 2006)

We are def MAC Angels with all the love we have for MAC and all the money we spend!


----------



## ms.marymac (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Different take on The Friend... Friends are fabulous... it's the Frenemy that's difficult. The Frenemy is usually frightfully insecure but is also usually the one who dragged the client to the counter in the first place. They DO NOT let you help the client or find out what their needs are - they TELL YOU what the client wants and insist they know best while the client looks on in quiet desparation... 
Worse, they don't want the client to look better than they do - and usually they do already. 
I've had really great experiences with friends - you learn stuff, they learn stuff... it's a great girlfriend experience. And if y'all don't want me involved - that's cool too - am happy to just give q-tips and clean samples and brushes and answer questions while the gals (or guys) mess around... 
The best frenemy example was a girl who announced to me she was going to some cosmetics school - and then proceeded to diss everything I said so she could make it look to this poor girl like I didn't know what I was talking about so she could look like a Great Grand Expert. She was putting uncleaned lipstick right on her face, mascara from the displayers... so she didn't have a clue about basic hygiene let alone makeup... 
I basically tried to keep the client from catching anything and discouraged the client from buying anything at all because she was uncomfortable and getting bullied.

Lara- Evil Mother of the Bride torture - OMG I feel your pain. You're right. They are the pinnacle of difficult because they need it to be about them._

 
Exactly! Maxcat = MAC Psychologist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perfect explaination.


----------



## Isis (May 12, 2006)

lara P.S. You know what's worse than The Friend? The Mother-of-the-Bride. Bane of my existance![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> OH GOD Especially if they're the mother of a Bride-zilla! I always cringe and grit my teeth everytime I have a wedding make-up consult (and I have one coming up in 2 weeks).


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_*sigh*

Every time I feel the stereotype of MUAs being catty so-and-so's has blown over just a little bit, something makes it double and reflects badly on the rest of us.

We're not all like that, I swear. :/


P.S. You know what's worse than The Friend? The Mother-of-the-Bride. Bane of my existance!_

 
After spending a great deal of time working in the bridal industry I will completely. Wholly. Totally. 100000000%. Absolutely. Incontrovertably. Inarguably. agree with this statement.
MOB's ... *bangs head* ... the bride will have FOUND HER DRESS and it's B E A YOOTIFUL on her, and I'm talking to her and working with her, I was NEVER a high pressure salesperson, I didn't have to be, I managed the store, I was salaried, I made NO bones about this I made NO secret of it, hell the owners of the store did too...but the bride would be GLOWING...and mommy would freak out over a hanging bead.
One.
Hanging.
Bead. 
out of several thousand on the dress.
GAAAAAEEEEERRRRRRRRRRGH!!!

[/endrant]

Ok. Back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_OH GOD Especially if they're the mother of a Bride-zilla! I always cringe and grit my teeth everytime I have a wedding make-up consult (and I have one coming up in 2 weeks)._

 
I swear I must have been like the most mellow bride in the world.
My flowers were wrong, my mother was late, the innkeepers were horrid, my cake wasn't right, THE PREACHER WAS DRUNK AND SWEATING AND COMPLETELY MESSED UP OUR VOWS, it alternately rained and sunshined, bugs kept getting caught in the tulle of my dress, my hair fell, the webcast of my ceremony was cancelled so my brother overseas didn't get to see it, and of all of this only the last part was upsetting. Other than that, even leading up to the event, I was like la la laaa I'm getting married to the man I love la la laaaaa.


----------



## Isis (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_My flowers were wrong, my mother was late, the innkeepers were horrid, my cake wasn't right, THE PREACHER WAS DRUNK AND SWEATING AND COMPLETELY MESSED UP OUR VOWS, it alternately rained and sunshined, bugs kept getting caught in the tulle of my dress, my hair fell, the webcast of my ceremony was cancelled so my brother overseas didn't get to see it, and of all of this only the last part was upsetting._

 
Lord! You poor thing!! I don't know how you kept cool through all of that...but you deserved a medal.


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

eh, not a big deal to me. The ultimate result was that a) we are married, b)we've got PHENOMENAL  memories of the day that make us both laugh and shake our heads, and c) we have pics/vid of me stopping the dude, telling him how to  fix it, him sweating profusely, and STILL jacking the vows up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just wish my brother could have seen it. Several guys from his platoon as well as he worked 31 hours straight so they could have the day off for viewing my wedding while in Taquddam, and because the innkeepers were douchebags, it didn't happen.


----------



## Isis (May 12, 2006)

Those are the most imortaint parts, definitely! It is actually pretty funny to imagine happening though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you really must have an amazing sense of humor!
That's sad about your brother and his friends missing it after putting that kind of time in. I'd be pretty upset too if my brother missed mine for any reason.


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

Mine didn't have a choice, which I dealt with. But when I found out the webcast was cancelled, and I read my brother's blog the next day, I cried.


----------



## Juneplum (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Dear Betty: 
A good MMA doesn't INSULT her freaking CUSTOMERS. 
Your post is a disgrace. I can't believe you're a colleague. 

The reason *I* joined this site is because it's a great way to see what MAC users do with the product. This gang is pretty creative and supportive of eachother. I get a lot of information of what's working and what isn't from a bunch of different perspectives. 

There are leaks... and yeah, that aspect sucks, and I have a responsibility not to contribute to the problem. I try to be helpful when I can and when the product is already out there. 

EL is and should be monitoring this site for a lot of reasons - not just leaks but also to find out what people really think of their products and items that maybe should be brought back. 

So. BIG love to Spectra Gals and Guys. 
*Betty... find another place to vent your rage.*_

 










 amen.


----------



## GreekChick (May 23, 2006)

First off, and this has been repeated numerous times across this thread, MAC MA's do not work off comission. Yes, we do have certain goals to reach everytime we're working on the floor (say 400$ for that day, depending on the hours we're working) but if we dont reach that goal, we will not get ourselves kicked out of the company. 
Second, Specktra is a great site devoted to MAC fans...but it is not Specktra that made MAC big, and MAC does NOT depend on Specktra to make the money and keep its status as a multi-million dollar company..5-7 yrs ago, when Specktra didnt even exist, MAC was still huge...It is the fashion industry, the makeup artists, Linda Evangelista, Madonna, Rupaul, Kevyn Aucoin, The Back 2 MAC, the Viva Glam program etc etc..that made MAC known worldwide...so with this said, even if Specktra where to shut down for any reason, MAC would still be huge...just because its a reliable, pro-prefered brand. And yes it is frustrating when a client, a MAC fanatic (I am not dissing them, seeing that I am one myself) comes to our counter, asks for the coming collections, and gets frustrated when we cannot answer...Not because we don't know, but because our continuous trainings are only 4 times a year, and it is only at continuous training where we will find out what collections will be released in the next season...Sometimes, the information that is released here about upcoming collections hasn't even been released to the MA yet, for the reason that they didnt yet attend the training...And please, stop making general statements about MAC MA being bitchy....All the girls and guys that work for MAC that i've met up to date have been nothing but the sweetest people. And it is also frustrating to see how some people in this community, and on live journal post threads about how they went to a counter that day and the artist didnt know that such a paint existed, for example...OH NO! My point is we're all human, we're allowed to make mistakes...We dont know EVERY INGREDIENT from the top of our heads or we dont think were some GOD sent divinity that works for MAC...Because we truly care about the client that comes in looking to buy even just a pencil sharpener and we want to see everyone happy, not only with their makeup, but with their experience as well...


----------



## Janice (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 
_Second, Specktra is a great site devoted to MAC fans...but it is not Specktra that made MAC big, and MAC does NOT depend on Specktra to make the money and keep its status as a multi-million dollar company..5-7 yrs ago, when Specktra didnt even exist, MAC was still huge...

...so with this said, even if Specktra where to shut down for any reason, MAC would still be huge..._

 
I'm not sure where/when I made these statements. I know you are speaking generally but it was shocking for me to read that. Maybe we could have used "viewers of Specktra" instead of just "Specktra". I would hate for anyone to read the statements above and think I actually said something like that! :biggrin: Honestly I haven't read the entire thread but I don't think that anyone would make an assumption that Specktra somehow has something to do with MAC's performance as a company.


----------



## GreekChick (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I'm not sure where/when I made these statements. I know you are speaking generally but it was shocking for me to read that. Maybe we could have used "viewers of Specktra" instead of just "Specktra". I would hate for anyone to read the statements above and think I actually said something like that! :biggrin: Honestly I haven't read the entire thread but I don't think that anyone would make an assumption that Specktra somehow has something to do with MAC's performance as a company._

 
I wasn't attacking you personnally Janice, in fact I read the thread and nowhere are you making any of the statements, but there are some statements that say that EL/MAC should be thanking Specktra for the promotion, that MAC wouldn't be the makeup icon it is today, that MAC has made 448 million dollars BECAUSE of makeup communities such as Specktra, LiveJournal, MUA, etc...This is false. I love MAC and I love Specktra as well...but the MAC addicts aren't the ones responsible for MAC's popularity...they're only a part of it....I'll give you an example: take a normal workday at MAC...honestly at my counter ( a busy one need I point out) I only see MAC addicts come in like 1-2 times per week, and even then do they only buy 2 eyeshadows and a ligloss. My point is, the majority of the women/men that shop BIG at MAC aren't even aware that Specktra exists! Its to say that the product sells itself you know...They're often surprised when i tell them to come on Specktra to see the pictures of the upcoming collections (not anymore due to the lawsuit)...Also, I'm not sure if this has been said but MAC addicts, like BIG time addicts existed long b4 MUA, Livejournal, Specktra, etc...they just weren't reunited into one big website like many of us are today...I wasn't attacking you personnally but if you read the thread, there are statements that say that MAC should thank Specktra, etc...Its just to point out that MAC sells itself...how many times, b4 any communities did you go to a counter, see the MA's with the makeup on and think "Wow, I wanna do that!" then bought the look they we're wearing ? It sells itself....


----------



## Jessica (May 24, 2006)

okie dokie....MAC Rocks, Specktra Rocks, and all of the other sites ROCK


'nough said


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Found it!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_You would be surprised at the amount of MA's who just don't like websites like ours, or more specifically Specktra.

Estee Lauder's legal team has contacted Specktra and forced (with the threat of legal action) us to take down images. They are aware of us, and undoubtly watch in a removed way what's going on._

 
My MAC MUA told me about Specktra


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL Speckta influenced me, i went from having 5 MAC products this year to over 40 MAC products ooopsie. Plus Specktra distracts me from my college work lol


----------



## Vedra (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Estee Lauder/ MAs seeing Specktra as "the enemy" is ridiculous: if I hadn't found this site, I'd never have bought so many MAC-products, if any at all - because seeing the colors in FOTDs/ swatches, hearing raves and getting personal reccommendations is what makes me WANT the product in the first place. 

Out of sight, out of mind is so true when it comes to luxuries like cosmetics. And with only so few counters in the whole country (I live in Austria, we got only 4 MAC places - 3 of them in Vienna - very clever), I'm not sure I would have bothered with the difficulties to get to it at all.


----------



## kalice (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_No,. no problem,. I kinda wondered if he meant it that way,.. and trust me,.. around here (At least in Indiana) You can be on a different side of town and what you say means something different,.. it drives me crazy! I bet you have a cute accent Wattage,... I love the whole Canadian sound!_

 

You do, eh?


----------



## leppy (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I wasn't attacking you personnally but if you read the thread, there are statements that say that MAC should thank Specktra, etc...Its just to point out that MAC sells itself...how many times, b4 any communities did you go to a counter, see the MA's with the makeup on and think "Wow, I wanna do that!" then bought the look they we're wearing ? It sells itself...._

 
I think you are misunderstanding what people are saying. All I got from those posts is that people feel that Specktra is good for MAC sales and not bad for them, and that any hate directed towards Specktra is unfounded. They should thank Specktra (as in, see it as a positive thing not literally "thank" us) for the free promotion, for making new fans for them, for being such devoted fans but of course NOT for building their entire empire and paying their salaries or anything overblown like that.

Seriously, anyone who knows anything about MAC knows how long it has been around and how big it was in the industry. How could Specktra possibly have anything to do with that? That being said, I find it incredible that we are being accused of hurting their sales, I certainly hope that is just Betty's insanity coming through and not the common opinion among the MAs that work for them or their official stance. It just doesn't make any logical sense. 

Any issues that EL is having with the pro industry or with sales has more to do with their own policies than a bunch of people chatting about it on a forum. Using us or any other fan and/or beauty site as a scapegoat is only going to blind them to their real problems and hurt them in the end.

If I ran a company and one of my employees treated the fans of our products the way Betty did, if I found out who she was she'd be out of a job PDQ.


----------



## lara (Dec 6, 2006)

After the nuclear holocaust, all that will be left is cockroaches, single-celled bacteria, and this thread.


----------



## leppy (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_After the nuclear holocaust, all that will be left is cockroaches, single-celled bacteria, and this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! I swear I didn't notice how old it was when I posted. :shrug:


----------

